# Anyone Fix Folder Auto-Arrange in Creators Yet?



## Mark-Young (Aug 16, 2018)

As the title; looking for a way to disable the in-built Auto-Arrange in folders so that I can actually move and place my file icons how a user wishes.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Using Google on "windows 10 disable auto arrange files" with out the quotes I find over 15,000,000 hits.

BUT, have a read at https://windowsreport.com/disable-auto-arrange-folders-windows-10/


----------



## Mark-Young (Aug 16, 2018)

DaveA said:


> Using Google on "windows 10 disable auto arrange files" with out the quotes I find over 15,000,000 hits.
> 
> BUT, have a read at https://windowsreport.com/disable-auto-arrange-folders-windows-10/


This method does not work in the Windows 10 *Creators update*. Microsoft specifically targeted this key in the Regedit and removed it from accessibility. They literally included a very, very, very specific fix so that people could no longer do this. If you scroll down to the comment section of that article, people report the same problem---the solution no longer works.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, wonder why you are still using creators, folder views are no problem in V1803?

The link supplied and referenced by you is a shame site it wants to sell you a crap piece of software with various names reimage I believe is the current. The advice was for win Vista and Seven some of the keys mentioned do not even exist in win 10. 
Alarm bells should ring when you are not advised how to do a backup before modifying the registry.

Post back as to why you use V1709. There is a fix for this, properly modifying the registry. I have no Idea where you got the MS crap about "They literally included a very, very, very specific fix so that people could no longer do this." complete rubbish.


----------

